

CodeCrap - Where developers go to laugh and cry - olanmatt
http://codecrap.com/

======
eranation
Yes, it is funny at times, and can be even educational (e.g. if you see
something that reminds you something you wrote...)

But I can't help but wondering, why most examples are in PHP

------
_waffl
What's with the inconsistent color scheme on the code?

